# 8 inch CBN grinding wheel



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

Where is a good place to buy the 8 inch CBN grinding wheels?
What grit combo works?

Thanks


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 80 and 180 grit. Came from Woodturners Wonders. Just yesterday I saw an ad through another site that WW's has another model wheel offered. It looks like it would be better than the ones I got. It has the full 1 1/2" face, and also has a 1" flat grinding surface on the side of the wheel. It might be better because the first ones I got are "H" shaped in profile at about 3/8" thick with a 3/8 radius, leaving about a 1" grinding face. The grinding face also has developed a slight concave surface. Sharpening bowl gouges are not a problem, but any straight flat surface will have a slight curve to it if you don't pay attention. Not good in my opinion, but must live with it.

D Way tools also has them…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think this is nice to know information regardless whatever brand grinder or CBN wheels you eventually buy.






I personally like 80 grit wheels for sharpening and 46 grit wheels to repair an edge or change bevel angles. So could get by with just an 80 grit wheel. Like he says in the video he cannot tell the differences between sharpening with 80 or 180 grit wheels. Having said that lot of turners prefer higher grit wheels.

Other than ensuring wheels will fit the grinder you have or buy not much too it. Definitely shop around for those that fit your budget.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have 80 and 180 grit. Came from Woodturners Wonders.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3742
https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/cbn-wheels


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Does the 180 give an edge ready for turning or does it need to be touched up or stropped.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Does the 180 give an edge ready for turning or does it need to be touched up or stropped.
> 
> - Rick M


My wife hones the edge before using.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

No it isn't mandatory to strop or hone your tools no matter what grit or wheel material you use. If not careful you can actually dull the tool. I go from the grinder to turning except for my skews which do hone. I may do a touch up on a gouge before going back to the grinder.

Of course that is just MHO, and screwing up stropping & honing! Plenty of turners believe you must and others just feel right thing to do!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Does the 180 give an edge ready for turning or does it need to be touched up or stropped.
> 
> - Rick M


No need to hone gouges. I do hone skews and recently have begun honing scrapers (ala Alan Lacer).


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Gerry.


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

What speed grinder do I need for CNB wheels?
Low ,high or variable?
Thanks


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> What speed grinder do I need for CNB wheels?
> Low ,high or variable?
> Thanks
> 
> - loiblb


Slow speed (1725rpm) is usually recommended.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Buy a grinder locally but do stay away from Harbor Freight. I stay away from slow-fast, and variable speed discussion. I use a high speed grinder but many prefer the slower RPM's or variable speed grinders and that's okay! Buying locally, can exchange or get a refund if grinder a no go.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

One more thought … make sure the grinder you select has the correct size arbor for the wheels you select. You want to avoid wheels that require an adapter to fit the grinder's arbor.

My wheels (from Woodturners Wonders) are designed for a grinder with a 5/8" arbor.


----------

